# Issues after recall repairs were done



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just got back from Kenny Ross Nissan getting a recall done that involved reprogramming the computer. The recall was supposed to take an hour, after two hours of sitting in the waiting room I went back to see what was going on.

They tell me that the car, an 02 Spec-v, isn't idleing properly after it was running 100% fine before. It won't go below 1500 rpm and is constantly jumping between 1500-2000 rpm.

Then they tell me that they have no idea what is going on with it.

After talking with someone for a minute he starts talking about how much its going to cost me and what there labor cost is like he expects me to pay for something that they messed up.

Has anyone else had an issue like this or have any suggestions for dealing with the service department? The service manager was not in but is supposed to call me back so I'll have to see what he says, but this just seems pretty ridiculous to me.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Try the idle air volume relearn:

How To: Idle Relearn Process - MSV

If that doesn't work, then try cleaning your MAF:

How to: Clean your MAF - MSV

Btw, what was the recall for? This is one of the reasons why I hate taking my car to a dealer if I can help it.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/recalls04/2007/sentra_altima.html

I am pretty sure that was the one, my I don't have the recall notice here but i think thats what my dad told me it was.

Im going to try the idle relearn when i get a chance I'll post a later with whether or not it worked.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Never got a recall for that one. But my Crank Position Sensor did go out. I changed it myself. Nissan did revise the CPS. Got it from the dealer for ~$30. No problems since.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

the idle relearn didn't do it.

If you were to guess would you say it is something that the dealer did. It was running fine when I parked it outside the service department and two hours of them messing with it later I have problems.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would say it's a dealer mess up. It drove in just fine. It does not take 2 hours to do that recall. Check all of your vacuum lines to make sure they didn't undo something to try and pump you for some money to include the little ones on your Intake manifold.

Also, ensure that your doing the relearn as precise as possible. It may take several times. My first time ever doing the relearn it worked on the 5th try.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

ask them to provide you with the trouble codes and ask to speak to the area dpsm if they do not want to fix your car it ran fine when you took it in they know whats wrong with it and they know they have to fix it for free unless it is related to something totaly different than what they worked on if ur still not happy call 1-800-nissan-1 good luck


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

saint0421 said:


> Also, ensure that your doing the relearn as precise as possible. It may take several times. My first time ever doing the relearn it worked on the 5th try.


I've done the relearn 5 or 6 times, about 95% sure I've been doing it right. It seems like it has stopped jumping but the idleing it still high at about 1600 or 1700 rpm.

Hopefully the manager isn't an a-hole and will get me in to find out what it is and fix it if it was anything to do with what they did for the recall. To me it seems pretty obvious that they messed up and the mechanic didn't want to admit it.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

axg8746 said:


> It seems like it has stopped jumping but the idleing it still high at about 1600 or 1700 rpm.


scratch that, just took it for a drive and its jumping around still. i even did the revised instructions down the page on your link and didnt work.


----------



## schachinger40 (Oct 5, 2006)

axg8746 said:


> scratch that, just took it for a drive and its jumping around still. i even did the revised instructions down the page on your link and didnt work.



I had the EXACT problem. I took my 04 Spec-v in for a recall on the ECU. They claimed there was a logic problem that could cause it to stall out while driving so i had the recall done and after 5-8 days my rpm's started bouncing back and forth between 1k and 2k and it doesn't settle out. I took it in and they tried charging me $500 for what they called an electric throttle chamber (AKA throttle body). Come to find out the part only costs $120 (as opposed to the $500 dollar quote from the STEALERSHIP) so i ordered it and they replaced it but it didn't work (big surprise). So then they told me it was my ECU that was bad and tried charging me $600 for that. I ended up buying a re-manufactured one from autocomp technologies for $275 and it seems to be working ok. The rpms stay at around 750 but every once and awhile they will drop to less than 500 and it will putter a little but then even back out. 

My experience with this car has made me to never want to buy a nissan again. The stealership will screw you anyway they can.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

schachinger40 said:


> I had the EXACT problem. I took my 04 Spec-v in for a recall on the ECU. They claimed there was a logic problem that could cause it to stall out while driving so i had the recall done and after 5-8 days my rpm's started bouncing back and forth between 1k and 2k and it doesn't settle out. I took it in and they tried charging me $500 for what they called an electric throttle chamber (AKA throttle body). Come to find out the part only costs $120 (as opposed to the $500 dollar quote from the STEALERSHIP) so i ordered it and they replaced it but it didn't work (big surprise). So then they told me it was my ECU that was bad and tried charging me $600 for that. I ended up buying a re-manufactured one from autocomp technologies for $275 and it seems to be working ok. The rpms stay at around 750 but every once and awhile they will drop to less than 500 and it will putter a little but then even back out.
> 
> My experience with this car has made me to never want to buy a nissan again. The stealership will screw you anyway they can.


Well thats not very encouraging. I'd even be happy if they just troubleshooted the problem, and if it had nothing to do with the ECU I wouldn't be so mad, but they just immediately claim there is no way they could have messed something up and start talking about how much their labor costs. 

Its amazing that after they did work on your ECU and eventually they figured out that the ECU was the problem they still couldn't admit they were wrong and screwed up.

My plan for now if they refuse to at least troubleshoot it without charging me is to get it taken care of elsewhere and if it has anything to do with the ECU I'll take them to small claims court.


----------



## schachinger40 (Oct 5, 2006)

axg8746 said:


> Well thats not very encouraging. I'd even be happy if they just troubleshooted the problem, and if it had nothing to do with the ECU I wouldn't be so mad, but they just immediately claim there is no way they could have messed something up and start talking about how much their labor costs.
> 
> Its amazing that after they did work on your ECU and eventually they figured out that the ECU was the problem they still couldn't admit they were wrong and screwed up.
> 
> My plan for now if they refuse to at least troubleshoot it without charging me is to get it taken care of elsewhere and if it has anything to do with the ECU I'll take them to small claims court.


Honestly i would write corporate at nissans homepage and file a complaint. All you have to do is explain your situation and tell them your never buying or recommending a nissan ever again and that your switching to Honda or Toyota and you'll get a response back pretty quickly. On the bright side since yours is an 02 (right?) you may have luck finding an ecu in a junk yard if it comes down to it. You may even want to try and take it to a different nissan dealer. Who knows, maybe you'll find an honest one willing to help.

FYI my RPM's did that for the better part of a year till i got it fixed so its not a life or death situation for your engine if you dont get it resolved immediately. Its just annoying sitting at a stop light hearing your engine go bananas and not to mention the wasted MPGs.


----------



## schachinger40 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh and P.S. if you do end up needing a reman ECU then let me know and i can give you the number to that autocomp technologies company who sells them pretty cheap. They're based in Texas but they shipped me one in VA for $275+ $10 shipping.


----------



## gtirl (Jan 14, 2008)

schachinger40 said:


> My experience with this car has made me to never want to buy a nissan again. The stealership will screw you anyway they can.


i think any model dealership can be like that. the nissan dealership ive dealt with is pretty bad. and ive been to 4 dealerships for my vw. 1 is pretty good but the rest are just as bad as the nissan stealership. i do know one thing is for sure...i will nevar buy another nissan again.


----------

